# Nicknames



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know we've done this before...but heck, it's been a while. 

Here are the silly names I call my kids:

*Archie:* 
BooBoo boy
Arch-a-roonie
Munchkin man
Little man

*Abbey:
*Abbs
Abbey Dabby Doo
DabbyDoo
Dabs or Dabbers
Miss Abbey
Abigal 


*Tinker:*
Wink or Winky
Tinky Winky
Tinks
Tinker Winkers


*Ava:
*????? 
Ava Baby is about it for her....

Come on, you know you have silly nick names - let's hear them..... :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo....

Mr. Peeps
Roo Bear
Roo B. Bear
Roo Berry like a Blue Berry
Mr. Bear
Ruby Roo
The Beast


Soda Pop...

Sodie
Mr. Pop
Pop Monkey
So D. Pop
Shnow-dy Pop/Pup 
Sodie Pup
The Popmeister
Sod (S "oh" d)

Poor Jonathan gets the short end of the stick LOL He responds to me when I call him Woo and my mom when she calls him Jonny and that's it!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi's are: 
Well, Gigi is her nickname. LOL Her full name is *Darla Giselle *
but deff. *Baby* most of the time :wub:
also G, maniac lol, crazy women, little miss prissy, ect. LOL
And then whatever assortment of letters that come to my head first, mostly just silly random names!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

haha the nicknames are soo cute :biggrin: 

paddy is already short for paddington (i think i've called him that maybe once since i've gotten him  )

also,
paddy waddy
paddy cakes
paddy baby
paddy boy
paaaaaa-ddddyyyy
little baby
little man

and when i go, "who's mommy's little boy?" he dances around excitedly haha


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

We call Cuddles
Cuddle bugs (a lot)
Cuddle Buggy Bear
Cuddle Wuddles

That all I can think of now


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy:

Cosy Camarary (got that last name from Moonstruck and it stuck .. lol)
Cosy Baby
Baby Face
Cosy Wosy
Bitsy
Sweetie Pie
Coos Coos
Cosettah
Miss Priss


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

*Wolfie*
Mr. Wolves
Puppy
Lint (my hubby calls him this)


*Star*
Movie Star
Rug (hubby again)
Pest (my kids call her this when she is terrorizing them)


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lexie (Alexis is her real name)
Lex
Lexie Wexie B) 
Lexie Lou


Krystal
My Little Princess
Krystal Gale (cause of her long hair) :wub: 
No Bark (lol - she didn't even bark the 1st week)  she thinks this is her name sometimes lol

Nina - my granddog yorkie who is living with us for a while
Ninaweiner
Ninabanina
NinaBallerina


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL!

Nikita Grace is Nikki's full name. 

Nikki

Nikki-Nak

Nik-Nak

Nikki Noodles (hubby's name for her)

Fluff Butt

Miss Muffett

Monkey girl

Punky girl

Sweetie-pie

Nikki Perfect


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy has her fair share of knick names, lmao!! 

Whigit Midget (because she is itty bittly like me. :biggrin: )
White Witch and witchy woo (for Rose Hall in Jamaica)
Whigit
Baby
Kissy girl
Princess
Diva
Miss Daisy
Snuggle Bug
Itty whigit
Peanut
Pretty girl
Beauty
Messy girl (for when she messes up her topknot and fur)
Dirty girl (for when it is "spa" day)
Mommies Girl
Daddies Girl
Sleeping beauty (when she is tired)
Bed head (after she awakes)
Foofy girl
Fluffa 
Powder Puff
Crazy Daisy (for when she runs around like a looney, lol)

When the brother in law is over he calls her the "mop" LMAO because of how long her fur is  

NEXT......


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Fun Pat!! I love reading everyone's "pet" names, every pun intended...
PuttiePie:
Fuffoneezer
Muppet
Fuffy
Muppy
Snuckett Bean Pie ( don't even ask)...


Rosie Posie:
Baby
Babyish
Ish
Darling


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My two have quite a few. These are ones that we use frequently.

*Maggie*:
Mags
Maga Muffin
Muffin
Maggas
Maga-Mags
Maggie Mae
Muffin Puffin
Peanut-nuttier (off Abbie's Peanut)
Biggie (since Abbie is Smalls)
Beauty
Bitsy

*Abbie*:
Abs
Abbahs
Abba Dabs
Abbie Dabbie
Peanut
Smalls
Munchkin
Mini-Me (since she likes to follow Maggie around)
Baby
Cutie
Itsy

*Both*:
Puffins
BugaBoos
Baby Girls
Dolls
Sugar Plums

We like nicknames!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI POO
LITTLE ANGEL
SWEET HEART 
DOLL FACE
LITTLE DOLL
MAMAS BOY
LITTLE THEIF IN THE NIGHT


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A good friend of ours calls Soda "Swiffer"...one of my favorites!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lola:
Little Missy
Lolo
Circus girl
Sausage butt
Flufferbutt
Da Boss

Frank:
Fwankie
Mr. Frank
Butter (as in, melts like a piece of butter)
Butterbutt
Monkey
Cuddlebutt
Da Baby


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a fun thread!!
Ellie:
miss moo moo
missy
cutie patootie 
miss mae
poof ball
monster mae
love bug
The one I call her the most, swiffer sweeper lol, she is constantly sniffing as she walks just waiting to find that little crumb of food, hence the moo moo, and she pics up all the dirt in her beard. This would lead to me saying 'stop that' which I believe Ellie thinks is her real name :biggrin: 

Angelo:
ang
angers
little man
shy guy
sweetie pie
cuddle bug
gelito


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Apr 24 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767299


> *Wolfie*
> Mr. Wolves
> Puppy
> Lint (my hubby calls him this)
> ...



Lint? Your husband calls Wolfie "Lint"? LOL, poor Wolfie :HistericalSmiley: ....and Rug :smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matida
squirell
fat girl  
Nene :wub: 
girlfriend :wub: 
tildy
mommy's baby girl :wub: 
Matilda Josephine ( when she's been a bad girl)  

There's more just can't think of all of them





Buttons and Bows
Buttons
Buddy :wub: 
pretty girl 
Buddy be Bow  
girlfriend
itty bitty ol' lady ol'
Mommy's beauty queen :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci has a few..

Momma's pretty girl
Sugar Booger
Sweet Baby Girl
Pretty
Grover (her mouth sometimes reminds us of Grover's LOL)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I almost forgot :blink: I call both Archie and Tink "Dude" alot. They are my dudes...and the girls are my dudettes.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 24 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767338


> A good friend of ours calls Soda "Swiffer"...one of my favorites![/B]




That's cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

*Jodi*

Jodi-boy
Jodi-man
Buster
Little Man
Jods
My Babe
My Pet (where that came from????)
Mr. Snowball 
Mr. Nibbles


*Lily (the cat)*
Lily lu
Lillikins
Miss Lily
Wiggles (she wiggles on her back for "wiggle wiggle")
Wiggs


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli:


Sugar Sugar
Shoog Boog
Kar Kar 
Karwee
Miss Piddle Pants 




Joy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogart - that's his real name
Bogie
The Bogster
Bobo
Buggie
Little Boo
Boo Bear

That's all I can think of now.


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Stella's full name is Stella Isabelle and she has lots of nicknames...mostly whatever I can think of off the top of my head

Stella Belle (Main one)
Bellie Boo
Stellie Bellie
Bugaboo
Bella Roo
Stella Roo Who (her Who-ville name LOL)
Crazy Girl
Prissy pants
Boo Belle
Daddy's Little Girl (When my fiance says "who's daddy's little girl?" she starts wagging her tail like crazy and jumps up and down)


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, let's see...

Bonbon, of course
Bonster
Fluffy Buns
Fluffernutter
Boo Boo
Munchkin
Sweet Pea
Gorgeous
Bonkers
Baby/Baby Doll
Honey Bun 

and probably others I can't think of at the moment. :unsure



Edit to add:
Fluff Muffin (when she's freshly bathed)
Scruff Muffin (when she needs a bath)
Fluffy buns
Bonbon McFluffy Pants

and variations on the theme.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

This is a fun thread!

Snowball:

Snow Snow
Snow BO
Snow Man
Snowie Bowie
Boo Boo

Lily:

Lily Lu
Lily Boo
miss Lily
sweetie girl
pretty girl
baby Lu Lu


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Apr 24 2009, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767479


> This is a fun thread!
> 
> Snowball:
> 
> ...


I see you call Snowball - Boo Boo. I call Archie that alot! What's with that name anyway??? I always remember Laverne and Shirley....Shirley had a stuffed cat she called BooBoo Kitty - that's where I got it from - how did you start using that name? It's such a silly name, but it sort of...fits.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

CupCake is:

CC
Cup
Cupper
Cuppy
Cuppy Wuppy
Little baby
Little Angel with horns
Speedy
puppy bear 

Muffin is:

Mc Muffin
little miss muffin
muff
itty bitty
stinky
wuffin
muffy boo boo


there are tons but these r the ones i use the most!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

You probably won't understand them as they're italians but anyway here they are:

Finfi
Patafrulla
Patata
Pimpi
Lizzosa
Lissi
Amore della mamma
Topo Gigia
Gigiotta
Micia (means kitten but don't tell her!)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Collectively I refer to Lacie and Tilly as "The Boos". Those at the office that know me well, know that I'm taling about Lacie and Tilly when I say "The Boos", but often, new people think I'm talking about "The Booze". :biggrin: :wine: They're always so excited when I say, "I'm going to bring The Boos with me." as they think I mean "BOOZE". :HistericalSmiley: 

Lacie:

Lacie Boo
Bootie
Ooh-dee Bootie
Princessa
Kissy Wissy

Tilly:

Tilly Willy
Silly Willy
Twilly
Twit
Tilly Boo

Then occassionally, when they do something "VERY HELPFUL", they get called names that I can't print here. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 24 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767410


> Oh, I almost forgot :blink: I call both Archie and Tink "Dude" alot. They are my dudes...and the girls are my dudettes.[/B]


That's funny-weird as I always called my Lhasas Dude and Dudette. In fact, my first home breed champion was called "Dude" until the day he went to The Bridge. His real name was "Ace" from Ace In The Hole, but he was never called Ace -- just DUDE.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

let see...

*Kodie*
Kods
kodie man
kodie
handsome
kodie kins (my bf calls him that)
kodie monster
baby
kodie babe
mr kodie
sweet heart
kodie honey
mame (i dont know if i am spelling this right.. rhymes with baby)
mamie
honey bunny
little boy
cutie pie

*Kelsie*
Kelsie girl
kelse
kelsie honey
little girl
cutie pie


i hope i got them all down... i am having a mind blank right now.. lol.. sometimes i create names when i talk to them and i dont even know it. :blush:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What cute nicknames.

Some of Dixie's are:
Dixie Lou
Dix
Pumpkin
Poopiedoop
Puppy duppy
Sweetie
Dixie Doodle (Debbie & now me)
The little white dog (as in where's the little white dog?)
Dixie girl
The Dix
TNT's Sophia's Summer Dream Come True (AKC name)
Baby
Pretty girl
Daddy's girl or Mommy's girl

Daddy's special names for her:
Monkey
Boo Boo (yes Pat, from Laverne & Shirley. He called his siamese cat Boo Boo kitten)
Funny Face
Fluff n' stuff

I know there are more I can't think of.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter's Names are

1. Hunter O. Jakan - for when he's been naughty.
2. Hunter
3. Huntee
4. Love bug
5. Hunter-Bunter
6. Little Monster
7. Shark Bait - that's what my stepdad's chief calls him :angry: and Hunter responds :blush: 

Like everyone else I sometimes call him whatever comes out of my mouth or whatever gets his attention at that time.


QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Apr 29 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769550


> TNT's Sophia's Summer Dream Come True (AKC name)[/B]


Dixie's AKC name is beautiful! I love it (maybe because I love summer dreams )


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin: 
Bentley:
Bentley Boy
Bentles
Little Lord Bentleroy
Lickle man
Love boy
Shmutters

Brie
Briezee
Briezee Oid
Oiden
Beezy
Briezee girl
Briezee Peezy
Brie cheese
Briezee Cheezy


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think I use the pups nicknames for than their own names sometimes LOL!

Ok let's see...

BENNY
Bubba Ganoush
Ganoush (we have seen the movie Wedding Crashers too many times that Benny can actually respond to the nickname Ganoush LOL!!!)
B Money
Benny Bob
Bubbas

EMMA
Emmas Lou
Lou Ann
Firefly
Flutterfly
Emily

I don't even know how we came up with 1/2 of these nicknames for B&E. But they all seem to stick hehe!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

This is fun 

Jack:
Jack-ie baby
Crazy Jack
Jealous Jack

Jill:
Jillie-Billie
Baby Girl
Precious

Both of them:
Rugrats
Munchkins
Punkers
Monsters (lovingly, of course!)
Cutie Pies
Trouble Makers
Poopy Heads


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

We call Lilly...

the baby
Flufferbutt
Lillster
Monkeyface
Lillka
Banana Pirate (because if you are eating a banana she will figure out a way to get a piece)


my mom calls her Lilly the wonderdog because I talk about Lilly as though she is the best, most special dog in the world!

Edited to add: I can't believe I forgot my favorite nickname.......muppet!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josephine Olivia is...
Josie
Josie Bean
Beanie
Beanie Weenie
Josie Posie
Josie Posie Puddin' 'n Pie
Monkey
Monkey Bean
Monkeyface
Phina
Phinabean
Josefina (with the J making an H sound)
Fuzzy Bunny
Pupperoni (which I would never feed her)
Wuppy
My Widdle Wuppy
Wuppadoo
Dope on a Rope (when she's leashed up)
The Yackmaster (when she throws up)

Josie says: Mommy is
Momarito
Momster (thanks to Buttercup for that one)
Angry Lady (when I'm "barkin' my fool head off")
Dope on a Rope (when I'm leashed up)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Kallie:*
Caddy
Cow-y
Little girrrrl
Little Cow-y Girl

*Catcher:*
Mister
Meester
Little ma'an
Catchy

*Claire:*
Claire-y
Chunky Monkey
Buddha Baby
Little One
Little Claire


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Apr 29 2009, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769707


> Josephine Olivia is...
> Josie
> Josie Bean
> Beanie
> ...



I have you laugh at your Angry Lady for when she barks....we call Lilly and Angry Goat when she barks and I have no idea where we came up with the "goat" part of it!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Gee my two have loads...no doubt I will miss half of them out but oh well.

Milly:
Mill
Mill Mill
Milly Moo
Moo Moo
Milsy
Milso
Milly Monster
Miwwy
Lu-Lu
Looly
Malulu
Malooly
Prinny
Princess
Pretty Girl
M (Em) Dog 
Mooma


And Murphys:
Murph
Murpy
Murps
Murp Man
Mr Man
Mr Mcgoogles
Mr Bojangles
Baby Boy
Little Man
Durphy (thats how a little girl I look after says his name...it stuck)
M (Em) Dog
Mummas Boy
Bubba
Buddy
Little Fella
Handsome
Sexy Bum
Farty Pants (I swear he does at least 3 loud squeaky farts a day)
Stinky Pants


That will do for now, I could add more to both lists, they get called what comes to mind first.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy- 
Izzy girl
baby girl
baby grill
Angel girl
Angel baby
widdle dirl
baby dirl
Izzy bop
doodle bop (when her top not is down)
drizzle
drizzle pop
drizzly bop!... doodle pop!
Itsy bitsy
Izzy bits
Vanilla Gorilla
Missy moo
snickle friss
miss friss
miss priss
kissy puss
snuggle puss
sissy
Izzy monster
sneaky pete


Hemi - 
Himalyan hamster
hamster
hemi wemi
muffin head
muffin butt
muffin man
ham bone
hammy 
the big cheese
ham n cheese
ham bone
snooky
snuggle butt
lovey boy
mister man
bubala(sp)

Wedge -
Wedginald von Dogde
Wedgie
Wedgie boy
Wedgie Mon
Wedge head
Wedge meister
Veggie 
Veg head
Vegamite
Hedge (my fiance's boss called him this and it stuck)
Ju Ju
Joojy baby
fart boy
monkey face
monkey boy 


I'm sure there are more I just can't think of them of right. It's amazing they always know who I'm talking about. 

L


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I had already posted the nicknames for Lexie and Krystal. However, DH has started calling Krystal "cousin It" :w00t: like in the Adams family because of her long hair..... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: What will he come up with next...


----------



## PoopsysDaddy (Sep 23, 2010)

Boo-Bear

Pooper-Bear
Pooperachi
Poopsy Boy
Poopsy Baby
Baby Poops
Poopsy


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

*Milo:*
Miles
Miley 
Miley Pie
Baby
Baby boy
Little man
Sweetie
Honey
Little dude
Puppy


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

loved reading the nicknames  thanks for sharing

My two have MANY...here is what I can remember for now...
*Snowy:*
Snowy Pawy
Snow
Snoop
monkey
cutie pie
Cuppie
monster

*Crystal:*
Sweetie pie
Crystal Prystal (no idea what this means, but the words just comes out of our mounts and call her that)
Kissy
Princess
Crys (for short)
Sweets
snow crystal



amby said:


> *Milo:*
> Little dude


awwwh that does fit the handsome dude of yours B) :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ooooh, I didn't have Tyler when this started. Boy I miss some of the old members who posted on here in 2009
It's a wonder our fluffs don't need years of therapy from all this.:w00t:

*Tyler *
Tyler
Tyler Puss
Ty Pie
Pooch 
Pooch Cakes
Smooch
Smooch Cakes
Muttsy (my DS)
Pooh Bear
Poosghettio Pops (kind of like Spaghetti-O Pops/have no idea why:blink
Love
Love Pie
Cutie


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I mentioned some of my husband's nicknames for our pets in another thread and Sue suggested I find this one and see some of the nicknames that others had too. Hope you don't mind me reviving this, it's really funny!

*Winston* (1st Maltese 20 years ago)
Weezy
Weezy Boo
Sweet Pea
Sweet Peterson
Weezy White (after Vanna White-he stood on his back legs and pointed a lot!)

*Alvin*
Alvie or Albie
Woo Woo Dog
Woodles Doodles Possum Noodles
Vin Vin
Vinroot 
Gooberheaded beach bum (huh?)

*Jasper*
Jappa Head
Japper
Jappy
Jassy
he gets called Avlin a lot too, force of habit...

*Dusty*
Dutty
DutRo (in place of UhOh-he walks backward a lot and runs into things!)
Dustball
Dusty Rhodes the American Dream! (when he is playing with Jap-look him up if you are too young to know who that is)
Dutter Nutter Peanut Butter Sammich

*Reesey* (THE cat)
Reesey Cat
Cat-Cat
Cat-Hole
Reester
Stoooooooooopid Cat
Ninjy Cat
Dummy
No No Bad Cat

Do any of you have any new ones? I love reading these and any funny stories behind them too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel......Lala Lalar. (granddaughter called her that couldn't say Laurel)
Sweet Baby
Mom's girl
Violet. Vi Vi
Vi
Daddy's girl
Hardy. Big Boy. (he's the biggest of my three fluffs)
Hardy Ho
Hardy Har Har
Hardly
Rotten

Sometimes I'll call Violet, Laurel and vice versus I do this with my kids too! I used to make fun of my grandmother when she went through all 22 grand kids before she got ro my name, and now I do the same thing!!!! LOL


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Sir Lovkins
Boo Boo
Boo
Doo Doo face
John Travolta
Love Biscuit and ofcourse Baby!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovkins mama said:


> Sir Lovkins
> Boo Boo
> Boo
> Doo Doo face
> ...


Why do you call him John Travolta?? That's funny!!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Well Rustee has his own theme song  It goes like this...
"Rusteeee Rustee Wallace king of the little white dogs" Now I can't take credit for it because I did steal it :innocent: and change the words

I call Rustee

Nator
Nator Dog
Fatty Fatterson :brownbag:
Rustee Wallace! (when he is in trouble)
Wallace 
The Wallanator
Um Excuse me what do you think you are doing :HistericalSmiley:

Paislee

Baby girl (most of the time...in a very high pitched sound it is fairly annoying but she likes it)
Skinny Skinnerson :brownbag:
Miss Priss
Paiswee Wawace 
Mrs. Wallace 

And together many times when I come home and they are jumping on me and so excited I lovingly refer to them as Mr & Mrs. Dog :innocent:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Some names I use for them both LOL 

Naddie: ( her paperwork came with "Nadia".. but I'm an "ie" kinda gal LOL ) 
Naddie-Girl
Baby-Girl
Sweetie-Pie
Darlin'
Silly-Girl
Nutty-Nattie 

Quincy:
Quince-Man
Mr. Quince
Sweet-boy
Silly Boy
Baby-Boy
Darlin'
Sweetie-Pie


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Bella:
Monkey
Monkey Girl
Bellina
Bella Baby

Enzo:
Monster
Frog
Monkey
Papito
Baby Boy

Bella has always been Monkey, she would actually respond to it better in her obidence classes, but now that we have Enzo we've started calling him Monkey too. It wasn't purposely, but he really is a monkey, he jumps on everything and goes flying thru the air and will hang on to my arm like a crazy monkey. I don't know if it's a good or bad thing that he has started responding to Monkey as well.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dante de Rose's Nicknames: 
Mr. Wings
Birdie
Mr. Pink
Matto 

Out of all the nicknames, Dante learned how to say Matto (which means "Parrot") he really sounds too cute when saying it :wub: interesting but he chose to mimic this one for now. I'm sure more will follow


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Princess Tiffany Dogbutt
Tiffy Too (my sister's nicknames growing up were "Missy Moo" and "Amanda Badanda Badoo" so this kind of goes along with the theme)
Tinkerbell
Twinkletoes
Stinker/Stinky
Muppet


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Princess Tiffany Dogbutt
> Tiffy Too (my sister's nicknames growing up were "Missy Moo" and "Amanda Badanda Badoo" so this kind of goes along with the theme)
> Tinkerbell
> Twinkletoes
> ...


 
Princess Tiffany Dogbutt :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: This sounds like something I would say lol


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Sophie:*
Sophie Mophie
Honey Bunches (I usually refer to her as my honey bunches)
Goober
Sassy
*Coco:*
Cocers
Coco Puff
Cokes


----------

